# Molasses for constipation



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried molasses for constipation?I was reading an article about it the other day and a tablespoon on a night mixed with warm water is supposed to help constipation.Would love to hear from anyone who has tried this.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I dont know but I have been told *Black Strap *molasses are very very good for you and is supposed to help regulate a person-its safe so i would give it a try!!! let us know how it works....God blessLori


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I haven't tried molasses yet because I've looked in my local supermarket and they don't stock it but I did try ordinary golden syrup in hot water last night (treacle) and although I'm sort of experimenting with quantities I have been to the toilet a few times today. Not passing large amounts (would much prefer to have one proper bowel movement and be done ith it!) but at least something is working and it also feels very lubricated when you are passing stools. I did have two prunes this morning too. So I'm sure that one tablespoon of molasses might actually have a good effect.It's just getting doses and amounts sorted. I';m planning on trying olive oil with orange juice too. You just have to keep trying to find what suits you.I found a really good website during my search www.earthclinic.com - take a look as there are some very good suggestions for constipation - some of which I'd never heard of.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i read a thread about molasses on this board a long time ago and wrote down the basic info but never got around to trying it because i was afraid it might be too much sugar for me. or maybe i'm wrong about the sugar--not sure how much sugar molasses actually has. anyway, someone said they took 2 tablespoons of molasses in warm water twice a day and it helped them poop really good--it definitely had a laxative effect. you could try doing a search on the board for more info.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

HiHere's some info regarding molassesMolasses, 1 Tbsp (20g) molassesCalories: 53Protein: 0.0gCarbohydrate: 13.7gTotal Fat: 0.02gFiber: 0.0g*Good source of: Magnesium (48.4mg)It may be high in carbohydrates but if you cut something out during the day you can make up for it plus if you get a bowel movement it must be worth it.


----------

